# Extension cable colours.



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

Apologies if this has been discussed before, but i cannot find a suitable thread.

When on EHU on a CC / C&CC / Independant site is there a "Rule / Regulation" that states that a cable of particular colour should be used?

I am trying to choose between Orange, Yellow, Blue or White.
I have disocounted black for visibility reasons only.
All of the cables under consideration meet the requirements with regard to voltage and mm Sq.

So whats the feeling?

Paddy.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Orange seems to be the colour most used/stocked and is very visible to anyone mowing the grass.

Colin


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Ive just bought a 10m yellow cable , only because i need a short lead for the genny so I picked the yellow one as its the same colour as the genny. 


Paul


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yellow denotes 110 volts

Orange is High Viz 230 volt outdoor

Blue is 230 volt also, hence blue plugs & sockets on hook up leads

Black & White could be owt :lol: but generally indoors (appliances)


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

I use Blue Arctic cable, very visible but main advantage is it retains its flexibility at low temperatures making it easy to coil unlike the supplied orange ehu. We do use our van all year round.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've never seen ANY rule etc that states which colour wire you should use. My short one is blue, the long one is orange; when on continental sites most of the locals use a black wire. It would be a VERY picky jobsworth that would query the colour / thickness of your hook-up cable :roll:


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Some helpful soul here recently posted a link to the CC "rules" which suggested orange as a recommendation only I seem to remember?

From a 1995 HSE construction publication

Violet 25v 
White 50v 
Yellow 110v 
Blue 230v 
Red 400v

I'm sure I've seen blue cable for 50v on a site where some tunnelling was going on, but maybe they weren't a British contractor.

What do knowledgeable folk think of this info below? One particular BS to look for rather than colour? Or is that out of date?

linky


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

90% + on sites use Orange
you are best to go for Arctic rated which copes with a greater temp range

Alan H


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Load of rubbish, use whatever colour lead you want, what next , good lord


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

chiefwigwam said:


> Load of rubbish, use whatever colour lead you want, what next , good lord


Yeh, why not go for green? But don't complain when the guy comes around on his sit-on lawnmower at some ungodly hour (well, for us!) and chops through it . . . :roll: :lol:


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

One of the cheeky sods at Castleton CC decided they wanted a bit of my yellow arctic cable a few years ago and chopped it off with their ride on mower. :x


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Paddy7 said:


> Apologies if this has been discussed before, but i cannot find a suitable thread.
> 
> When on EHU on a CC / C&CC / Independant site is there a "Rule / Regulation" that states that a cable of particular colour should be used?
> 
> ...


Peter (Listerdiesel) did a thing about this not so long ago a well worded search should pop it up.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

chiefwigwam said:


> Load of rubbish, use whatever colour lead you want, what next , good lord


We are breeding a brainless generation who can't think for themselves. Bit like the 'forces' where there is a guide or regulation for absolutely everything.

If it moves salute it, if it doesn't then paint it..!!

Ray.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I cannot understand some peoples resistance to Orange. A pre manufactured 25 metre 3 core 2.5 purpose made lead (orange) with plug and socket fitted for you is most likely cheaper than buying your own I'll do what I like colour and making it yourself :lol:

EDIT and yes the Electricity regulations state 2.5mm MINIMUM for a 16amp lead. There is a reason for this it is not fantasy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> I cannot understand some peoples resistance


From a sparky too :wink: :wink:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot understand some peoples resistance
> ...


Note the regs do NOT state a lead has to be Orange but it is good practice


----------



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for the range of information and opinions, it is appreciated that we will not always agree on every point.

Orange cable is in fact dearer to buy seperately than it is when already made up, but white cable i have in my shed by the drum, and plugs & sockets are only a few quid each. Thus i was leaning towards using that, but did not want to fall foul of any rules that i have not yet come across.

Since my van will come with an orange lead i will most likely fork out the extra and buy a matching second one.

Thanks for all the replies.

paddy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I found Peters comments on coloured Cable, I thought he went into more detail, Relevant cable thread, but the infor is short and sweet and likely 100% correct.

I knew Peter posted a lot of knowledgeable stuff, but the man was prolific, I had to search through loads of his normally informative posts to find that tidbit.

Come back Peter.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Paddy7 said:


> . . . Since my van will come with an orange lead i will most likely fork out the extra and buy a matching second one . . .


Ah, now there you'll find there ARE some rules and regulations (or are they just recommendations?) concerning joining of leads and placement of connectors.

There was a recent lengthy thread on this subject too, which you may wish to search for. Or you could just relax, do what you intend to do anyway and if ever challenged on a UK club site just give a Continental style shrug of the shoulders.

If you are actually going to the Continent, then don't worry at all since there you'll see very possible combination of electrical lead size, colour, length, connector etc.

And strangely enough, their sites are not littered with fried & frazzled dead bodies . . .


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The problem with using MORE extensions is you increase the resistance so that the circuit protective device cannot operate at its designed specification. It will respond SLOWER thus defeating the correct tripping time to avoid death in the event of direct contact


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm glad we wild camp, a lot less buggering about with electrickery.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Paddy7 said:


> Thanks for the range of information and opinions, it is appreciated that we will not always agree on every point.
> 
> Orange cable is in fact dearer to buy seperately than it is when already made up, but white cable i have in my shed by the drum, and plugs & sockets are only a few quid each. Thus i was leaning towards using that, but did not want to fall foul of any rules that i have not yet come across.
> 
> ...


Spot on Paddy yes Orange is dear by the meter which is why when a complete one pops up on ebay occasionally for £25 it's a bargain :wink:


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> I cannot understand some peoples resistance to Orange. A pre manufactured 25 metre 3 core 2.5 purpose made lead (orange) with plug and socket fitted for you is most likely cheaper than buying your own I'll do what I like colour and making it yourself :lol:
> 
> EDIT and yes the Electricity regulations state 2.5mm MINIMUM for a 16amp lead. There is a reason for this it is not fantasy


The reason for choosing blue is that the "artic" cable is that on cold days it is much more flexible than the orange cable and therefore easier to coil.

It also has a very good specification.


----------



## frankly (Mar 17, 2012)

After getting in one heck of a mess painting my black cable orange and, having left it the specified 24hrs to dry, I now find it is impossible to unwind. For more flexibility, should I have painted it blue?


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi, 
Just because its Blue does not always mean its Arctic rated & you can get Arctic rated cable in Orange

http://www.applegate.co.uk/listings...td/orange-3-core-arctic/F3183AG2.5O-4482.html

Alan H


----------

